# All my friend does is drink or talk about drinking



## molinarim (Jan 7, 2013)

All my best friend wants to do nowadays is get absolutely trashed whenever he gets the opportunity. 

I'm down for a drink every now and then - but he can't stop talking about booze for 10 minutes unless he is actually drinking. I don't want to alienate myself from him over something that seems so petty but it is starting to get ridiculous IMO. 

I just really don't want to be the guy that just sits around and gets drunk and high everyday just to have a good time.

(Disclaimer: Totally not trying to judge anyone whose into that, nothing wrong with that if that's your thing)


----------



## Ghost in the Shell (May 25, 2013)

Actually it seems people only seem to do this these days. Get wasted. And when "party" is mentioned, there has to be tons of alcohol. Why!? I guess i got so alienated from everyone because i never liked that and couldn't really participate in any socializing if drinking was involved (which was in 99% of the time).

I mean, i'm sure you guys know the feeling when everyone else are drunk and you're the only sober person there, drinking a Cola or something. None of the jokes they make are funny to you, you can't make any sensible conversation anymore with anyone and you just want to walk away because you don't feel like you fit in the bunch anymore. This becomes even more apparent if you just don't handle the alcohol too well. I get wasted after like just 1 beer and i can get a horrible hangover even after just that. Either because i never got the hang of heavy drinking and i just don't handle alcohol well regardless of anything else. Besides, i just plain don't like the feel of being drunk or even worse, not be aware of nonsense i'd do in a drunk state.

So, in a way i understand why you are upset. And frankly, i think this friend of yours does have a problem with alcohol. There might be a problem facing him with this problem he might not even be aware of. And frankly i'm not sure if i can give you any sensible advice in that regard...


----------



## Haven49 (Jun 16, 2013)

With all due respect, I am of the kind who believes, like you, that you don't always need alcohol or drugs to have a good time 

I'd say that your friend has the right to live his life the way that he wants to, but you are allowed to be concerned about him as a friend...and if he's talking about alcohol that obsessively, you might want to watch out for him and make sure he's okay!

You could suggest an activity that's sober, like a sport or something, and maybe that's how you could hang out with him without the alcohol.

If his drinking continues, I would want to make sure he wasn't dangerously drinking, because too much of anything is bad for you. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Sneak table salt into his booze bottles, that would give him something new booze related to talk about....


----------



## Ambiguity (Jul 21, 2013)

I can totally relate. My fb wall is bombarded daily with photos of empty bottles and nightly escapades to clubs or lounges. From young adults to individuals in there forties the demographic of club goers in my boro has definitely broadened... smh I'm all for a good time however it can get excessive. People my age are often surprised to find out I don't drink. They act like they've just been introduced to a forty year old virgin (not that there's anything wrong with that, it's just rare)


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

It gets reeeeeeally ****ing annoying. I like to party, but I agree that obsessing over alcohol gets ****ing old quick. People at my old job were just like that. Partying was the most important thing to them.


----------

